# John & Chris Eberhart DVDs / Books



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

For me to say that these guys put together a great educational deer hunting dvd product should say a little something about them. While they are shot up north, the methods are very applicable with a little adjustment to hunting Texas.. particularly east Texas. The methods parallel exactly how I shot at two 3 1/2 year old bucks on public land last year.. ;-) I missed the first one. Not Booners but good bucks for public land.

If anyone is new to hunting, or hasn't seen as many deer as they would have liked last year these dvds are well worth the money. http://www.deer-john.net

good stuff.


----------

